# Can anyone sex this bolivian ram?



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

It's about 1 3/4" long


----------



## Guppymen (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks female or a very young fish to me .


----------



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

+1 guppymen leaning towards young male (reddish color rays and fins).

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Females have a pink belly. Males do not. That's who I sex my german rams, I would like it's the same for bolivians


----------



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

Bolivians don't get pink bellies unfortunately. Males have extended/red tail and dorsal fin rays as well as they have a sharper rear facing genitalia. 
Females are duller in color with no extended rays in their fins and their genitalia are more rounded and downward facing


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

Pictures








Male








Female

This the pair with female in the front just starting to begin courtship for another spawn









I currently have them in their own 20 g with a batch of new wigglers. Exciting

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Great the pictures really helped thank you. I guess I'll have to wait until it grows out a little more to be sure.


----------

